
Startup Post-Mortems [pdf] - doppp
https://mozyrko.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/77-failed-startup-post-mortems.pdf
======
pcunite
I think some should recognize what their startup really is: a lifestyle
business. You can run it better from that perspective. Go big or go home?
Statistically, you'll be going home. The value of "small" needs to be a part
of our culture.

------
magic_beans
Did you just pick and choose from: [http://autopsy.io/](http://autopsy.io/)

